# First cycle tracking results!



## jtip1810 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok I started my first cycle of Test E/HGH been doing the HGH for 4 weeks started at 2iu per day now doing 5iu (split) 3 times a week.  Been on the Test for 2 weeks 4th shot today.  I am 5'10" started at 194 lb and 17% BF as of yesterday weighted in at 205 with the same 17% BF mostly water.  I have not noticed any added strength (to early) but I am really swollen and puffy no happy with all the water weight.  What would everyone suggest I take toward end of this 12 week cycle to dry out was thinking maybe adding Var week 9-12 and I will be running the HGH through August.  I have really noticed with the HGH taken early in the AM and right after workouts seem to be better for recovery soreness usually last 1-2 days allowing me to train most body parts 2 times a week.  My goal is to get me BF in the 10-12% range while adding lean muscle diet is fairly good eating around 3000-3500 cals per day 250-300 grams of protein per day (120 of that from shakes) and trying to keep my carbs around the 150 grams per day mark.  Mostly clean diet chicken/beef/pork/turkey lots of veggies/rice/oatmeal/eggs for sides.   I will update this once per week and very open to suggestions.  Training for the last 7 years or so and going to be 35yrs old in May just looking for the extra push with age its not nearly as easy to get the results I got in my 20's Lol.


----------



## jtip1810 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok as an update on the progress weighted in at 211 today and 15.5% body fat (handheld machine at gym not sure how accurate).  I have been drinking way more water and lowering salt intake and swelling is much better but some still there.  This is the start of week 3 and so far still not feeling much my endurance may be a little better and workouts have been intense starting to see some results in my upper body lot more definition.  I am pleased with results so far and can't wait for it to really kick in.


----------



## shizit (Mar 7, 2013)

i will be following for sure. wish i ould afford hgh haha


----------



## jtip1810 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok been close to a week since the last post and still gaining weight last night at the gym weighted in at 215lbs body fat was unchanged.  Still a little puffy but noticing a big difference in my shoulders and chest now lots more definition and very vascular.  I did start doing some cardio 3 times a week 20mins before lifting seems to help with the swelling as well.  Going to order some proviron this week start that and run it through my post to help with water weight and lean gains.  Going into the 4th week now and still no major strength gains maybe a little but not over the top.


----------



## jtip1810 (Mar 26, 2013)

Update I have gained a little more weight 216lb during last nights weigh in have not been eating well last week not enough cals or good cals for that matter.  I upped my HGH usage to 5iu per day 5 days on and 2 off since in week 5 should start seeing the test really kick in.  I did legs last night felt stronger and have really noticed I don't really get sore anymore no matter how hard I lift.  Body fat changed a little was back up to 17% again not to sure how accurate the machine at the gym is but all I have used to this point.  I ordered Proviron should be here today or tomorrow to add into this cycle hoping that is the key to keeping the bloat down and lean gains coming.  So far my endurance is much improved and this is about the time strength should start to kick in.  I am doing chest and tri's today will post my increased bench if any later this evening.


----------



## jtip1810 (Mar 29, 2013)

Forgot to update the other day been feeling like hell for the past few days not sure whats going on but aches and tired.  I did do chest the other day was able to bench 315lbs for sets of 5 before my cycle was only doing 275-305lbs so its an increase.  I am thinking my estrogen my be to high was doing .25 adex ED swelling really bad this morning so I did .5 today see what happens.  Also did add the proviron in at 50mg per day.  Any advice from anyone I am not sure what is causing me to be so worn out and so far no sore nips or anything of that nature just extreme swelling today.


----------

